# RyZEN 7 2700X on B550 / X570



## VulkanBros (Jul 15, 2020)

Is it correct understood, that a RyZEN 7 2700X will work on a X570 board - but not on a B550 board?


----------



## theonek (Jul 15, 2020)

depends on specific brand and model board, it is easy to check cpu support list on their website.


----------



## VulkanBros (Jul 15, 2020)

theonek said:


> depends on specific brand and model board, it is easy to check cpu support list on their website.


 
So the B550 is supporting 2nd generation Ryzen - it is the implementation from the diff. board manufacturer?.
As far as I found out, MSI and Gigabyte does not support 2nd gen Ryzen on B550..... crap, then I'll have to buy a X570 board - which is more expensive where I live.......


----------



## theonek (Jul 15, 2020)

or if you have already this cpu you can pair it with more affordable mobo and chipset like b450 or x470, they will support this cpu for sure. Ad now i saw you have x370 classy mobo, why do yu wanna change it at first place? Pci-e gen 4 is not appliacable in any usage nowadays still...


----------



## VulkanBros (Jul 15, 2020)

theonek said:


> or if you have already this cpu you can pair it with more affordable mobo and chipset like b450 or x470, they will support this cpu for sure. Ad now i saw you have x370 classy mobo, why do yu wanna change it at first place? Pci-e gen 4 is not appliacable in any usage nowadays still...



My X370 is kaput - and I just want to future proof the board a little - for maybe a 3800X CPU


----------



## Calmmo (Jul 15, 2020)

Both should be fine. x570 if you plan on using more than 1 nvme (4.0 drives are going to be the norm soon)


----------



## mush1364 (Jul 15, 2020)

A mate has a Gigabyte Gaming x with a 2600x cpu, it runs fine but keep in mind that RAM performance is tied to the 2600x controller so you may not get 3600mhz mem speed. Hes got 4 x 8gb gskill ram sticks rated to 3200 but its only stable at 2933mhz. If you have 2 x 8gb you most likely will get better mem speeds...


----------



## xman2007 (Jul 15, 2020)

VulkanBros said:


> My X370 is kaput - and I just want to future proof the board a little - for maybe a 3800X CPU


X470/B450 have no problems accepting a 3800x or any of the current 3000 CPU's there's just no 4000 support available to anything other that x570/B450 so if your goal is a 3800x /3900/50 etc then a good x470 or B450 would still be fine for your needs


----------



## Assimilator (Jul 15, 2020)

Officially, Zen 3/Ryzen 4000 and later will only be supported on X570 or B550 motherboards.

Unofficially, it's expected that motherboard manufacturers will release beta BIOSes that allow these newer chips to work on X470 or B450.

X370 and B350 will only support up to the current Zen 2/Ryzen 3000 CPUs.

For guaranteed future-proofing, you want X570 or B550.


----------

